# كرنفال عيد الحب ؟؟هدايا.........



## R.O.R.O (3 نوفمبر 2012)

*عيد الحب*​ *




*​ 
*كل سنة وأنتم طيبين*
*طبعا عيد الحب خلاص على الأبواب..*​ 

*وأكيد في الوقت ده كل بنت وكل شاب كل واحد قاعد عمال يفكر يجيب إيه؟!*​ 

*ويعمل إيه في اليوم ده؟!*​ 

*وأكيد كل واحد نفسه يجيب هدية متميزة*​ 

*علشان يعبر فيها عن مشاعره تجاه الشخص اللي بيحبه*​ 

*ودى شوية أفكار تساعدكم على الاختيار*​ 

*هدايا ترضي جميع الأذواق*​ *



*​ 
*الهدايا المناسبة للبنات*​ 
*ولأن البنات أولا في كل شيء فدي مجموعة من الهدايا اللي ممكن تيجي للبنات في عيد الحب....*​ 

*علبة مجوهرات خشب كبيرة متعددة الطوابق علشان البنت تشيل فيها أي مجوهرات عندها أو أي أوراق مهمة*
*



*​ 

*علبة مجوهرات فضة صغيرة ودي علشان تشيل فيها أي حاجة خاصة أنت هتقدمها زي دبلة الخطوبة مثلا*​ 

*قطعة إكسسوار زي خاتم أو حلق أو  عقد لولي وعلى فكرة ممكن الإكسسوار ده يكون أصلي "ذهب أبيض" أو "أصفر" أو  ممكن يكون تقليد يعني على حسب الإمكانيات والفلوس اللي معاك *​ 

*شنطة ماكياج أو شنطة فيها مجموعة شامبوهات للعناية بالبشرة أو الجسم أو أي حاجة من الحاجات اللي بتهم البنات*​ 
*



*​ *



*
*قلب في السلسلة علشان تحط فيه صورتها وصورتك أو ممكن تعمل لها سلسلة فضة أو ذهب وتطبع عليها بالليزر صورتك وصورتها*​ 

*



*​ *محفظة جلد طبيعي علشان تفضل فاكراك على طول *​ 
*الهدايا المناسبة للشباب* 

*ممكن أي بنت  تعرف الإنسان اللي هي مرتبطة بيه بيحب إيه وتجيب له الحاجة اللي هو بيحبها  أو ممكن تشوف هو محتاج إيه وتجيبه، والهدايا بتكون زي..*​ 
*كرافت شيك وياريت تكون لونها نبيتي علشان تكون مناسبة لعيد الحب *​ 

*محفظة جلد طبيعي علشان يفتكرك بيها على طول*​ 

*ازازة بارفان ماركة كويسة*​ 

*ماكينة حلاقة كهربائية هي غالية شوية بس شيك أوي كهدية*​ 

*كاميرا ديجيتال أو عادية هيفرح بيها أوي خصوصا لو كان بيحب التصوير..*​ 

*ساعة يد شيك*​ 


*كوفية حمراء علشان يلبسها كل عيد حب *​ 

*



*​ *ميدالية فضة أو كريستال وعلى فكرة مفيش شاب مش بيحب الهدية دي بالذات*​ *

هدايا بسيطة بس بتفرح القلب أوي​**
فيه نوعية تانية من الهدايا البسيطة جدا بس على فكرة  على قد ما هي بسيطة إلا أنها بتفرح القلب أوي أكتر من أي هدايا تانية وده  لأنها أكتر أنواع الهدايا المرتبطة بعيد الحب وعلى فكرة الهدايا دي ممكن  تمشي للبنات والولاد كمان.... 
​**بوكيه ورد ويا سلام لو كان أحمر ​**​**



​**قلب كريستال ​**​**



​**بوكيه فيه مجموعة من الدباديب الصغيرة​**​**



​**دبدوب كبير ​**​**



​**علبة شيكولاتة ويا سلام بقى لو كانت من النوع اللي بيحبها أو بتحبها​**​**



​**مج فيه شويه حركات دلع تناسب عيد الحب زي قلوب أي كلمة حلوة بتعبر عن الحب​**​**



​**مخدتين كل واحدة فيهم عليها اسم كل واحد فيكم وكل واحد ياخد المخدة اللي مكتوب عليها اسم التاني ​**​**



​**مجموعة بالونات حمراء مخصوصة لعيد الحب ​**​**



​**برواز خاص بعيد الحب​*


*



*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 نوفمبر 2012)

*موضوع جميل

وبما اني اول رد
وبما اني بحبك جداا
وبما انها مناسبه جميله للحب بكل انواعه
اقبلي مني الهديه البسيطه دي
*









تسلم ايديكي ياقلبي


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 نوفمبر 2012)

*موضوع جميل

وبما اني اول رد
وبما اني بحبك جداا
وبما انها مناسبه جميله للحب بكل انواعه
اقبلي مني الهديه البسيطه دي
*










تسلم ايديكي ياقلبي


----------



## النهيسى (3 نوفمبر 2012)

*كل سنه وأنتم طيبين*​


----------



## النهيسى (3 نوفمبر 2012)

*هديه للمنتدى كله



*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *موضوع جميل
> 
> وبما اني اول رد
> وبما اني بحبك جداا
> ...


ميرسى يا روح قلبى انا كمان بحبك جدا 
وميرسى على الوردة الجميلة ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 نوفمبر 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> *كل سنه وأنتم طيبين*​


وحضرتك طيب استاذى 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 نوفمبر 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> *هديه للمنتدى كله
> 
> 
> 
> *​


هدية جميلة كل سنة وكل المنتدى بخير
وعيد حب سعيد على كل المنتدى 

*
*

​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (3 نوفمبر 2012)

*حسرة علينا احنا السناجل .. ربنا يسامحك يا شيخة

كل سنة و انتى طيبة ( من تحت الضرس )*


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *حسرة علينا احنا السناجل .. ربنا يسامحك يا شيخة
> 
> كل سنة و انتى طيبة ( من تحت الضرس )*


وحسرة عليها وحسرة عليها ههههههه
وانتى طيبة يا قلبى من فوق الضرس ​


----------

